# Behmor or Gene caffé



## Freewillow

I am a new member. I am living in Belgium. Happy owner of a Nuovo Simonelli Oscar + Grinta Grinder. I am contemplating buying a home "torrefactor" ( I am not sure that this is an English word, excuse my french mother tongue)

May I ask those that have some knowledge in the field, to help me make a choice between the Behmor 1600 and the Gené Café. Could you tell me what the advantages/drawbacks are for both of them? Thank you very much for your help.

Regards


----------



## vintagecigarman

Hello and welcome to the Forum.

I suspect that the reason you have had no replies to your post is that the basic merits of each of these roasters has already been discussed pretty thoroughly both here and on other forums. Try: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4225-Behmor-or-gene

This should give you a basic knowledge of the differences, and you'll start to note why people are generally loyal to one or the other.

Once you've done that, if you have any questions, then there are experienced users of both machines on this Forum who will be more than happy to help.


----------



## Freewillow

Thank you for the link. Rgds


----------



## Freewillow

Thank you very much







, the link was very useful


----------



## gazbea

Anyone have any idea where we can pick up a Behmor in the UK? Nobody seems to have them...


----------



## MikeHag

CC&T in Glasgow had one last time I was in there. Before buying, might want to do some digging as I seem to recall a new version coming out with greater manual control, or did I dream it?


----------



## Freewillow

The only thing I know is that Behmor had to make some changes to the machine for CE mark reasons. I am not aware that they will be significant changes on the machine. Rather cosmetic/safety changes in order to comply with European regulations. I have been told that the nex model will not be produced before this spring.


----------



## gazbea

Guess I'll wait until spring then before I make a decision







might try the popcorn popper method as described in a recent post on here. He seemed to get pretty good results using it


----------



## vintagecigarman

gazbea said:


> Anyone have any idea where we can pick up a Behmor in the UK? Nobody seems to have them...


Have you tried asking Steve at Hasbean when he is expecting the next delivery? (The folks at Behmor are also very friendly and likely to give an informative reply to an eMail.) I know that the supply in Australia dried up a while back but that they are again available. I think that the factory probably interrupts production of the 'normal' US spec machine to manufacture the 240v version, and that the UK machine will eventually get back on the shelves.


----------



## jimrobo

Before I bought mine I asked Steve and he said there were no planned changes and any that anything that does come in would be retrofittable


----------



## jimrobo

Sorry am half asleep and typed in between phone calls. My previous post doesn't make much sense!


----------



## Freewillow

Got the info from Behmor about new CE version for spring. If it came from Steve or from the US HQ, I do not remember. Sorry, age and cafféine is taking a toll on my brain .


----------



## locomobile

Steve at Hasbean still showing no Bemor stock

Use both, Gene you need outside compared to the relatively smokeless Behmor


----------



## vintagecigarman

Latest that I have from Steve is that there is no production run of UK spec Behmors scheduled until Summer. I presume that you have to add time on to that for a container arrive by sea?

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## jimrobo

Let's hope mine doesn't go bump otherwise it's a long wait!


----------



## vintagecigarman

That's my thinking as well. In those circumstances I might just have to do the unthinkable and buy a GC!


----------



## Freewillow

I did the "unthinkable" and bought a second hand Gene. For +/- 200 euros, barely used, This was something that I could not refused, considering that a new Behmor was far away. Difficulty with it is to hear the cracks. I can hear the cracks ONLY if I go full heat. If I ramp up slowly, I never hear the first crack. I like my coffee quite acidic, even in expresso, so I prefer light roast. In the "french speaking" forum, most people prefer a slow ramp over the US forum that rather go for a fast high temperature. Any opinion? Help to hear first crack, or recognise by "chaff ejection, color, expansion of the beans?


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Quite often 1C will be preceeded by an increase in smoke, so can sometimes be used as a tell-tale sign. I've used a Gene in the past and never really had any problems hearing the cracks. At first I used to expect 1C around 235 degC, although occasionally it was as high as 238.


----------



## MikeHag

I'm not trying to be funny here, but how about this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Single-Head-Stethoscope-Doctors-Nurses-Vets-Students-New-Boxed-/380388649373?pt=UK_BOI_Medical_Lab_Equipment_Medical_Equipment_Instruments_ET&hash=item5890ee299d


----------



## Freewillow

O know you are not . I have considered this possibility but I do not believe it will help. Have you a personnal experience with it? I think that the problem with "the french" speaking profiles is that they reach a maximum of 225°. It may be that the first crack is so slow to come (16-18 minutes to start) that it is barely audible. Who has some profiles that are more agressives but leave some acidity to the beans?


----------



## MikeHag

I have a stack of gene cafe profiles (not my own!). Will post on a separate thread for easy ref by others in future.


----------



## Freewillow

This is GREAT news MikeHag. Please do so. I am in bad need of reliable info. Please give the reference to this new thread in this one when you post it. Thank YOU


----------



## MikeHag

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4999-Gene-Cafe-Roast-Profiles&p=32125#post32125


----------



## Freewillow

Eddie Dove's profile? I already had them. Thank you very much, anyway. I was told to be careful with some since my gene @ 230V is not as powerful as his. Any own expérience? Tried a "US" fast ramp up of Guatemala and, as I expected, I could hear very clearly the first crack ( only when the ramp up is too slow, I do not hear it ). Pre heat @ 150°, @250° until first crack 11:00 minutes, lowered T° to 227. Stopped at 15 minutes but did not hear second crack. First real smoke when I opened the container for Fast Cooling. I guess roast level Full City ( I was shooting for Full City +. Suggestions? Lowered too much the temperature or did not wait long enough. .


----------

